# Black Ridge Reservoir?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what the deal is with Black Ridge Reservoir? It seems like it was supposed to open to fishing a year or two ago, but I haven't heard anything about it. In the fishing guidebook, it is listed under community fisheries. It is not included in the 2012 community fisheries booklet, however. I've tried some research, and I can't find anything out about it. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you even know where it is? I don't! I have looked but I have not seen it show up on the stocking reports yet.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

West on Bangerter Hwy. to 134th South. West to Monarch Meadows Pkwy. South through all of the development. The Guidebooks says it's a community fishery. Ought to be governed by those regs. Can't see where they've done any planting though.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for talking about this place. I will have to give it a try someday in the near future.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

There goes the neighborhood. :mrgreen: 

I'm not sure that there are any fish in there yet. But I'm sure there won't be any left after the twins get there. :lol:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried if I were you. The twins discovered Sandy Pond a long time ago and somehow it's still doing fine. I wonder why. :roll:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> There goes the neighborhood. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm not sure that there are any fish in there yet. But I'm sure there won't be any left after the twins get there. :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I ain't worried. -)O(- 
Didn't anybody see :mrgreen: , or :lol: .

Guess I forgot to activate the sarcasm font.

I was just yankin' a chain.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> I ain't worried. -)O(-
> Didn't anybody see :mrgreen: , or :lol: .
> 
> Guess I forgot to activate the sarcasm font.
> ...


Same here. How could Ronald McDonald be taken seriously? :O•-:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I found some info from 2009:

http://mikedayherriman.org/2009/09/22/blackridge-reservoir/

Here is an excerpt:

"The reservoir is not currently stocked with fish, but the city intends to do so. Right now the Division of Wildlife Resources is working on acquiring disease-free fish for the reservoir. It is expected that it will be stocked with Blue Gil, Largemouth Bass, Catfish and Trout. We are working with the Department of Wildlife Resources to limit certain times of the year for fishing- times will probably be limited early Spring and late Fall so that fishing does not conflict with the other recreational aspects of the park. The DWR has to give the city permission to limit the timeframe of when fishing is allowed."

"At this time fishing is prohibited as well."

It sounds like possible conflicts with the DWR may be the reason nothing is going on.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bummer, I want to stay infomed on the progress.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Any updates on the status of fishing here?


----------

